# Weight checks



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 27, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=940489189756470
			




Weight checks in France


----------



## Tookey (Jun 27, 2020)

That's interesting. Has anyone seen or heard of the same in the UK?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 27, 2020)

Good and about time too, mine is legal including the axle weights so bring it on, the more checks the better, might get some numpties off the road.


----------



## jeffmossy (Jun 27, 2020)

The UK are building them into the road now for automatic weighing as you drive over them without knowing then you get a fine through the post . The new Mersey gateway bridge has had them built in for their pricing structure but i believe vosa wants to tap into this and use it for checking overweight vehicles also . Take care when loading your van


----------



## izwozral (Jun 27, 2020)

Bet most MH's are over weight, our Rimor had 60kg carrying capacity left after adding solar panel, extra batteries, inverter and spare wheel. And that was before we added all the usual camping stuff like chairs, food, clothes, booze etc.


----------



## Tookey (Jun 27, 2020)

following copied from West Yorkshires services site, free, wow!

'We have on site a Dynamic Axle weighbridge. It is set up in self weigh mode and available 24 hours per day 7 day per week free of charge to check the axle and gross weight of your vehicle. Instructions for use are next to the weighbridge.

If you require a printed proof of the weight of your vehicle we can provide a weight ticket for a small fee. Please contact us for more details.'


----------



## runnach (Jun 27, 2020)

Tookey said:


> That's interesting. Has anyone seen or heard of the same in the UK?


 Yes , normally Easter time on the A64 York Scarborough stretch Vodafone and the police have a stint pulling cars and caravans motorhomes too,,,to check things are as they should be.

I have also seen the occasional motorhome , car caravan pulled at Bramham park on the A1 where there is a weighbridge


----------



## colinm (Jun 27, 2020)

channa said:


> Vodafone and the police have a stint pulling cars and caravans motorhomes



Must be money in it if a mobile phone company is involved.


----------



## runnach (Jun 27, 2020)

colinmd said:


> Must be money in it if a mobile phone company is involved.


Predictive text lol a nuisance


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 27, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Bet most MH's are over weight, our Rimor had 60kg carrying capacity left after adding solar panel, extra batteries, inverter and spare wheel. And that was before we added all the usual camping stuff like chairs, food, clothes, booze etc.




We was on the CAMC site at Brora a few years back and the Swift motorhome at the side of us had a raised rear bed with garage underneath.

The rear springs were banana shaped bent downwards and the gap over the front wheel to the top of the wheel arch must have been about 15" - 18".

I asked the guy if he`d weighed it because it looked way overloaded on the rear axle to the point of being downright dangerous.

He laughed and said don`t talk like a dick, it can`t be overloaded there`s loads of room left in the garage see, and opened the door.

We left the following morning and didn`t come across him again on that trip, thankfully.


----------



## The laird (Jun 27, 2020)

Not been checked with van but I use a weigh ridge now and again albeit a wee while back now ,truck been checked a few times with drive over scales


----------



## Tookey (Jun 27, 2020)

Newbie question;

Can you be more confident with taking a *coach built* chassis up to its GVW? 

On the big trip I plan to do I want the 10% margin but in the UK on sealed roads I would like to have more of a 'chuck it in' attitude but have to respect the chassis is 22 yrs old now.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 27, 2020)

If anyone is passing through Poole they're welcome to message me and use the weigh bridge at work,I'm onsite, so weekends and after hours is best.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 27, 2020)

The laird said:


> Not been checked with van but I use a weigh ridge now and again albeit a wee while back now ,truck been checked a few times with drive over scales



Gordon, have you not used the free one just by the M9 / A84 junction near Stirling ?


----------



## jeffmossy (Jun 27, 2020)

I am lucky as due to the nature of my job I get weighed 3 to 4 times a day and because of fuel consumption ect  it gets lighter as the day goes on so don't just persume the weight of your van without weighing it


----------



## The laird (Jun 27, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Gordon, have you not used the free one just by the M9 / A84 junction near Stirling ?


I just use a customer in Grangemouth who always do it for and I get three copies of weighbridge sheet so one is always in the motor but the one at Stirling is goid at the hgv checkpoint


----------



## philstoke (Jun 27, 2020)

What happens if you get stopped and are over weight, will they let you just dump your water for instance and what sort of fines are given out


----------



## jeffmossy (Jun 27, 2020)

LGV drivers will get a fine and wont be able to move until they are not overloaded anymore ,so i presume it will be the same for motorhomes , the fines go off how much overloaded you are and can be VERY harsh


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 27, 2020)

philstoke said:


> What happens if you get stopped and are over weight, will they let you just dump your water for instance and what sort of fines are given out


If dumping your water will put you to the right weight then yes, as for fine a good number of years ago i got put on a weigh bridge with my sprinter van, and although I was 300 kg under max I was 60 kg over on my front axle, I got fined £60


----------



## TeamRienza (Jun 27, 2020)

I had my 3500kg van uprated to 3850 a year or so back as we seemed to consistently run at 3650kg with normal holiday mode. Neither axle ever exceeded its limit.

My plan at a weigh in by officials before updating was to dump the 100 lt/kg of fresh get one of the bikes out (20kg) and put the wife on it (no weight declared) with a rucksack on her back with any other items that might be heavy in it or on the pannier behind the seat. I reckon we would be well inside the 3500kg using this strategy!

Davy


----------



## Robmac (Jun 27, 2020)

I've got some weighing pads stuffed away somewhere. Must dig them out.


----------



## jeffmossy (Jun 27, 2020)

A bit of info here 









						Keeping your caravan and motorhome weight down
					

Keeping your loading light has lots of benefits for you and your caravan or motorhome. Here's some tips and gear to reduce your vehicle's weight.




					www.caravanguard.co.uk


----------



## tidewatcher (Jun 27, 2020)

A trip to a weigh bridge is very good value for money. I took my 3500kg Ducato along with driver and passenger, full tank of fuel  and three quarter tank of water plus two bikes on the rack and our usual "heading off" supplies and bits and pieces. Came in with enough to spare for a lot of wine on return. Peace of mind for £9.00.


----------



## davep10000 (Jun 27, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Newbie question;
> 
> Can you be more confident with taking a *coach built* chassis up to its GVW?
> 
> On the big trip I plan to do I want the 10% margin but in the UK on sealed roads I would like to have more of a 'chuck it in' attitude but have to respect the chassis is 22 yrs old now.


You have a 330kg loading capacity (above kerb weight) on your Deli. hope that helps!


----------



## silverweed (Jun 27, 2020)

Don’t forget that if you’re stopped all you have to say is that you’re on your way to a weigh bridge. You just have to know where the weigh bridges are haha.


----------



## colinm (Jun 27, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Newbie question;
> 
> Can you be more confident with taking a *coach built* chassis up to its GVW?
> 
> On the big trip I plan to do I want the 10% margin but in the UK on sealed roads I would like to have more of a 'chuck it in' attitude but have to respect the chassis is 22 yrs old now.


Don't forget that in the unlikely event you are stopped and weighed you will not be allowed to leave overweight, dumping the water is one thing, but it sounds like you want to go over by much more than this, you might want to prelist 200+kg of gear you don't want.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 27, 2020)

philstoke said:


> What happens if you get stopped and are over weight, will they let you just dump your water for instance and what sort of fines are given out



I believe the fine is £1 per kilo overweight,they will make you lose the weight before allowing you to drive anywhere.


----------



## Tookey (Jun 27, 2020)

davep10000 said:


> You have a 330kg loading capacity (above kerb weight) on your Deli. hope that helps!


Thanks Dave,

kerb weight plus family plus 50L of water still leaves a 100kg odd for 'other' which should be fine

 "sorry hitch hiker, got to stay legal!"


----------



## Tookey (Jun 27, 2020)

colinmd said:


> Don't forget that in the unlikely event you are stopped and weighed you will not be allowed to leave overweight, dumping the water is one thing, but it sounds like you want to go over by much more than this, you might want to prelist 200+kg of gear you don't want.


Hi Colin,

Didn't mean to give the impression of wanting to go over GVW. What I was trying to ask to put it differently.....'my chassis is 22 yr old but as its a coach built can I still be confident to take it up to GVW?'

I don't want to go over for mpg, stress on brakes and transmission and cos its not legal


----------



## Snapster (Jun 27, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Didn't mean to give the impression of wanting to go over GVW. What I was trying to ask to put it differently.....'my chassis is 22 yr old but as its a coach built can I still be confident to take it up to GVW?'
> 
> I don't want to go over for mpg, stress on brakes and transmission and cos its not legal


If the tyres, suspension, chassis and brakes are in good order, ( recent good mot pass?)  then that shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 27, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Didn't mean to give the impression of wanting to go over GVW. What I was trying to ask to put it differently.....'my chassis is 22 yr old but as its a coach built can I still be confident to take it up to GVW?'
> 
> I don't want to go over for mpg, stress on brakes and transmission and cos its not legal



Being built on a cab and chassis version, it could be argued the chassis is actually stronger than the equivalent panel van. I wouldn't make that argument, but some might.   
Don't forget axle weights too, it's not just GVW


----------



## davep10000 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Deli is based on a very capable 4wd proper ladder frame chassis its very strong, and designed for off roading in its mpv form.


----------



## Markd (Jun 28, 2020)

West Yorkshire Joint Services 24 Hours Daily 
Nepshaw Lane South 
Morley 
Leeds LS27 7JQ 
Tel (0113)  2530241 

Free of charge


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tookey said:


> That's interesting. Has anyone seen or heard of the same in the UK?


Only on Allo Allo...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

For any newbies reading this please don`t forget to include yourself in the weigh at the weighbridge.

Either, go and get back in your motorohme / camper or at least go and stand on the weighbridge at the side of it preferably by the drivers door.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

helen262 said:


> If dumping your water will put you to the right weight then yes, as for fine a good number of years ago i got put on a weigh bridge with my sprinter van, and although I was 300 kg under max I was 60 kg over on my front axle, I got fined £60




It was a similar incident although i didn`t get fined that led me to uprate my GVW from 3,850kg to 4,100kg through SVTech many years back.

I popped into the free one just outside Stirling to check which i normally do if i`m passing, VOSA were in there doing stop checks.

One of their guys came over and asked if i was ok and i said i`d just popped into to do a quick free check but seeing as they were working i wouldn`t interfere.

He said no problem, they were having a break and did i need any help, i said i`d done it many times so he stepped back and let me get on with it.

Lined myself up, pressed the button, waited for the sequence to start then drove forwards slowly, the wife had pen and paper ready.

Front axle, rear axle then gross weights all came up, the wife had written them down so i pulled out of their way so i could look at the results.

The VOSA guy came over and clearly saw the frown on my face and asked what was wrong, i explained the GVW weight was fine but the rear was slightly over.

Turns out he was nearly a motorhomer himself and planning on buying one next year when he retires.

He asked where the water tank was situated and when i told him he said instantly drop the water and you`ll be fine which i did.

Due to mine being a low profile with rear garage it is physically impossible to get any of the weight further forward than it is now and the increase in GVW all went on the rear axle which is exactly where i needed it so it was money well spent and kept me legal.

I bumped into him several years later on Sango Sands campsite, he recognised me by sight and my registration number.

I explained what i`d done in upgrading the GVW and showed him the new VIN sticker to which he replied it`s a shame more don`t take the weight of the motorhomes more seriously and they just chuck stuff in regardless.


----------



## mfw (Jun 28, 2020)

I've run overweight for years only up to water tank weight though - but the vans were on 16in wheels and heavy duty suspension/chassis it would of been easy to uprate weight but then you limit who can drive it - and also the sale market - there is also a tolerance up to 5% i think - so dump water tank you should get within tolerance - personal choices really


----------



## Deleted member 75879 (Jun 28, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Gordon, have you not used the free one just by the M9 / A84 junction near Stirling ?


Where is that exactly?  Anywhere near the Dobbies Garden Centre?


----------



## Winterskp (Jun 28, 2020)

We bought a used 2007 Hymer a-class on Merc 319 chassis, 3880 MIRO. After its first service I got it on a weighbridge empty, no overcab mattress or passenger, full diesel and Gas bottles, and the front axle was a few kg overweight! Fortunately I never got checked. It ran and handled beautifully.


----------



## Eric Eke (Jun 28, 2020)

British Driver and Vehicle Standards Agency (DVSA) has special WIM sensors and roadside cameras all over the country. It helps the agency fight the overloaded delivery trucks and lorries, which pose a threat to road users and damage road infrastructure.


At the beginning of this decade, the British automated the existing manual weight-control systems. The new solution is a combination of WiMS sensors (Weigh in Motion Sensors) and the ANPR (Automatic Number Plate Recognition) system.

*Induction loops and special sensors* have been placed in the road surface to determine the weight of the passing truck.











-
+

In turn, the camera with the ANPR system records the vehicle’s registration numbers.









-
+

*System operation*

The system not only recognizes the vehicle and measures its speed and weight, but also compares these parameters with the information contained in the DVSA database. If the truck is overloaded, the system sends an alarm to the officer supervising its work. This one informs the nearest police patrol about the suspected vehicle. The officers stop the indicated car and direct it to the nearest control point.

The scales mounted on British highways are so accurate that almost every WiMS alarm is confirmed by the stationary scales at the DVSA point. The Agency does not provide information on the location of weights. It is known, however, that they are located in the „strategic points of UK road infrastructure”.

*Below is a screen view showing the operation of the system*









-
+

A green ellipse indicates WIMS weight reading.

The information contained in the database is marked with the yellow ellipse.

White shows how much the vehicle has been overloaded on individual axles and on the total weight (in percent).

In addition, the system informs you *which axes are overloaded* (red bars) and which ones are not (green bars). The OCRS (Operator Compliance Risk Score) is also displayed on the screen, providing *information on possible previous infringements of the given carrier*.

What is important for European carriers, the system also recognizes vehicles from abroad, whose data does not appear in the DVSA database.


----------



## davecumbria (Jun 28, 2020)

Tookey said:


> following copied from West Yorkshires services site, free, wow!
> 
> 'We have on site a Dynamic Axle weighbridge. It is set up in self weigh mode and available 24 hours per day 7 day per week free of charge to check the axle and gross weight of your vehicle. Instructions for use are next to the weighbridge.
> 
> If you require a printed proof of the weight of your vehicle we can provide a weight ticket for a small fee. Please contact us for more details.'


Where exactly is this please or what is the website address. I have been meaning to weigh the van for some time but can't find anywhere locally to do it. I live in South Cumbria but will be going to Leeds in a few of weeks. Many thanks.


----------



## davep10000 (Jun 28, 2020)

See post 33 in this thread.
You could always use your local quarry, if they will allow you to.


----------



## Tookey (Jun 28, 2020)

Eric Eke said:


> British Driver and Vehicle Standards Agency (DVSA) has special WIM sensors and roadside cameras all over the country. It helps the agency fight the overloaded delivery trucks and lorries, which pose a threat to road users and damage road infrastructure.
> 
> 
> At the beginning of this decade, the British automated the existing manual weight-control systems. The new solution is a combination of WiMS sensors (Weigh in Motion Sensors) and the ANPR (Automatic Number Plate Recognition) system.
> ...


Very interesting post. Nice one


----------



## 2cv (Jun 28, 2020)

pvsdb said:


> Where is that exactly?  Anywhere near the Dobbies Garden Centre?



Yes, it’s the other side of the junction on the left.


----------



## angehos (Jun 28, 2020)

Anybody know of a public weighbridge Stafford way? Council website suggest a few locations. Been out to all of them - they no longer exist!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

pvsdb said:


> Where is that exactly?  Anywhere near the Dobbies Garden Centre?



It is right on the junction of the M9 ( J10 ) and A84.

1 Ariel view, 2 view from main road, 3 view of entrance, 4 view as you turn in, 5 view of the actual weighbridge.

The readout is at the top of the short pole with the instructions taped onto it and the dynamic weighplate is in the foreground of the last screenshot ( 5 )

Have pen and paper ready unless you have a very good memory, it will give you 3 readings, front axle, rear axle, total gross weight.


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi angehos. Is Brewood to far away? Had mine done at a weighbridge in Horsebrook Lane. JB Sands


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 28, 2020)

Don’t take this as correct now without checking but it used to be up to 5% over you got a warning/advice, at 10% you got a fine and had to reduce weight before moving. This was tuggers but was same for personal vans. Completely different if commercial


----------



## colinm (Jun 28, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Didn't mean to give the impression of wanting to go over GVW. What I was trying to ask to put it differently.....'my chassis is 22 yr old but as its a coach built can I still be confident to take it up to GVW?'
> 
> I don't want to go over for mpg, stress on brakes and transmission and cos its not legal


I think you might find it very difficult to stay legal with that van, in particular the rear axle loading.


----------



## colinm (Jun 28, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Don’t take this as correct now without checking but it used to be up to 5% over you got a warning/advice, at 10% you got a fine and had to reduce weight before moving. This was tuggers but was same for personal vans. Completely different if commercial


I'm not sure if it has happened, but AFAIK the enforcement was privatised to be self financing through fines, so I wouldn't expect any leeway nowadays.


----------



## Nigel L (Jun 28, 2020)

Just picked our van up couple of weeks ago, so today, we are loading it up as if we are going away, and taking it to a weighbridge in the morning, to see what our figures are.
Have filled fresh and grey water tanks to the limit, full diesel tank, and packed as much stuff as we can, so that we get the  maximum readings, including both of us on board.
We normally never travel with full diesel tank or full grey water tank (always empty whenever we can), so if our readings tomorrow are ok, we will definately know we are ok on our regular outings


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Nigel L said:


> Just picked our van up couple of weeks ago, so today, we are loading it up as if we are going away, and taking it to a weighbridge in the morning, to see what our figures are.
> Have filled fresh and grey water tanks to the limit, full diesel tank, and packed as much stuff as we can, so that we get the  maximum readings, including both of us on board.
> We normally never travel with full diesel tank or full grey water tank (always empty whenever we can), so if our readings tomorrow are ok, we will definately know we are ok on our regular outings




I have to ask, why on earth do you not normally travel with a full diesel tank ?


----------



## mark61 (Jun 28, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I have to ask, why on earth do you not normally travel with a full diesel tank ?



Cause it's only full in a petrol station.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Cause it's only full in a petrol station.



Hey matey, don`t forget i know what you look like


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks for this post, very informative. A tip for self builders that alter wheel or tyre size. After getting the axle weights, contact the tyre manufacturer and they will be able to give you the correct pressures. These will very likely be different to what is on the vehicles tyre pressure plate/sticker. My Sprinter pressures are 16 psi higher on front and 10 psi higher on rear with wheel and tyre combo fitted. Iff stopped I have proof that my pressures are correct according to Hankook.


----------



## Sid (Jun 28, 2020)

The auto weigh bridges are often located on service station exits as well. I weighed my previous m/h after I got some new conti cp tyres fitted so I could get their tech folks to give me correct pressures. It was 170kg overweight. Without water on board. 
New m/h weighed on collection before I signed it off, came in 100kg under weight with the allowable inclusions minus the gas cylinders so pretty pleased with that. About to get it weighed again, ASTERIX where are you in Poole? 
I quite like the water drain which has a 20l setting. 
It's about time m/hs stated getting weighed, I reckon except for those plated to 3850kg any m/h carrying a couple of bikes will be over loaded.


----------



## Nigel L (Jun 29, 2020)

Just returned from the weighbridge, with the weights.
Have just emailed Continental, and will wait and see what they come back with for recommended pressures.


----------



## SimonM (Jun 29, 2020)

I had my 3500kg MH weighed a while ago and it came in at 3450kg, no doubt all my extras were increasing the payload. So I had it uprated to 4100 as a paperwork exercise as I already had air suspension and higher rated tyres for the extra load. Now I have peace of mind


----------



## Nigel L (Jun 29, 2020)

So, very prompt reply from Continental, with recommended pressures.
On axle weights provided, 3 bar front and 3.25 bar rear.
Quite a bit less that the 5.5 suggested on the sicker inside the door on the van and also from the dealer upon collection of the van.
It does beg the question, who do you believe. Must say, I am inclined to go with the tyre manufacturer, as the current pressures tend to jar your fillings


----------



## mark61 (Jun 29, 2020)

Nigel L said:


> So, very prompt reply from Continental, with recommended pressures.
> On axle weights provided, 3 bar front and 3.25 bar rear.
> Quite a bit less that the 5.5 suggested on the sicker inside the door on the van and also from the dealer upon collection of the van.
> It does beg the question, who do you believe. Must say, I am inclined to go with the tyre manufacturer, as the current pressures tend to jar your fillings



I'd go with tyre manufacturer too.
I guess you are well below max GVW, and the sticker is for when fully loaded?


----------



## mfw (Jun 29, 2020)

Think you may also want to think about ambient temperature and how far you intend to drive tyres get hot and pressures increase


----------



## Nigel L (Jun 29, 2020)

mfw said:


> Think you may also want to think about ambient temperature and how far you intend to drive tyres get hot and pressures increase


Yes, I always check, and set pressures early morning when they are cold


----------



## mfw (Jun 29, 2020)

Probably find motorhome manufacturers set tyre pressures at max for tyres - i tend to run them at 55psi which is close to 3.5 bar but thats my choice


----------



## colinm (Jun 29, 2020)

I found that the Continental recommended pressures for my actual axle loads where not to my liking, I upped them a little, this (IMO) improved the handling, and gave a lot more flexibility to loading.


----------



## in h (Jun 29, 2020)

Nigel L said:


> So, very prompt reply from Continental, with recommended pressures.
> On axle weights provided, 3 bar front and 3.25 bar rear.
> Quite a bit less that the 5.5 suggested on the sicker inside the door on the van and also from the dealer upon collection of the van.
> It does beg the question, who do you believe. Must say, I am inclined to go with the tyre manufacturer, as the current pressures tend to jar your fillings


Work out the correct pressure for yourself. It really is easy.

1. Weigh the axles (separately) From that, calculate the load on each tyre.
2. Read the writing on the tyres Tyres are always marked with a maximum pressure, which is not the maximum pressure they can take, but it is the pressure they should be at their maximum load. They are also marked with a load rating code (which you need to look up on the web to convert to a load in kg).
3. Calculate the correct pressure. It is a simple proportion of the maximum load. 
For example, if the tyre is rated to carry a maximum of 840kg at 65psi, and the actual load is 700kg, the correct pressure is 700/840*65 = 54.17 psi


----------



## davep10000 (Jun 29, 2020)

in h said:


> Work out the correct pressure for yourself. It really is easy.
> 
> 1. Weigh the axles (separately) From that, calculate the load on each tyre.
> 2. Read the writing on the tyres Tyres are always marked with a maximum pressure, which is not the maximum pressure they can take, but it is the pressure they should be at their maximum load. They are also marked with a load rating code (which you need to look up on the web to convert to a load in kg).
> ...



This is absolutely the way to go in working out your tyre pressures - its too important to guess, or not take the time to research, or better still find out on a weighbridge, axle weights.
The only deviations would be for example driving off road, and needing to lower pressures for sand or possibly higher for driving over 70 mph...
in h's post should be a 'sticky' on the forum somewhere!!


----------



## colinm (Jun 29, 2020)

in h said:


> Work out the correct pressure for yourself. It really is easy.
> 
> 1. Weigh the axles (separately) From that, calculate the load on each tyre.
> 2. Read the writing on the tyres Tyres are always marked with a maximum pressure, which is not the maximum pressure they can take, but it is the pressure they should be at their maximum load. They are also marked with a load rating code (which you need to look up on the web to convert to a load in kg).
> ...


As posted on another forum by someone who has investigated accidents, doing this yourself could leave you in a very difficult situation, whereas taking a manufacturers recommendation might prove much easier in court.


----------



## in h (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes, there is always someone who will post misleading statements in "another forum". You have to decide for yourself.


----------



## Fragle (Jun 29, 2020)

We bought this van in December obviously not really used so far.  Just fitted the rear bike rack and loaded up bikes tables chairs etc to go to the local weighbridge  no clothes loaded no food 20 litres of water me the wife and the dog also not fitted gas yet oh and a full tank of fuel
Came in at 3560
I was expecting to have quite a bit spare. Only have 40kg left on rear axle. Not happy but shows the value of checking the weight
Under the bed is empty loads of empty cupboards
Manufacturers should not be allowed to sell vans that are not really usable at 3500
It will now cost me upwards of £700 to upgrade to 3850 to make the van useable 
On the bright side I don’t have to change the tyres.


----------



## colinm (Jun 29, 2020)

Fragle said:


> We bought this van in December obviously not really used so far.  Just fitted the rear bike rack and loaded up bikes tables chairs etc to go to the local weighbridge  no clothes loaded no food 20 litres of water me the wife and the dog also not fitted gas yet oh and a full tank of fuel
> Came in at 3560
> I was expecting to have quite a bit spare. Only have 40kg left on rear axle. Not happy but shows the value of checking the weight
> Under the bed is empty loads of empty cupboards
> ...


Many people want big vans, this often means large rear overhangs, only really works with heavy duty rear suspension such as you find on the Maxi chassis.


----------



## Deleted member 75879 (Jun 30, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> It is right on the junction of the M9 ( J10 ) and A84.
> 
> 1 Ariel view, 2 view from main road, 3 view of entrance, 4 view as you turn in, 5 view of the actual weighbridge.
> 
> ...


This is brilliant pal.  Really appreciated.  Didn't realise such places existed.  Will visit as soon as back on the road for reassurance.

Thanks again.


----------



## Deleted member 75879 (Jun 30, 2020)

2cv said:


> Yes, it’s the other side of the junction on the left.


Thanks for yr help, appreciated!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 30, 2020)

pvsdb said:


> This is brilliant pal.  Really appreciated.  Didn't realise such places existed.  Will visit as soon as back on the road for reassurance.
> 
> Thanks again.




Glad to be of assistance


----------



## colinm (Jun 30, 2020)

Fragle said:


> Just fitted the rear bike rack and loaded up bikes tables chairs etc to go to the local weighbridge  no clothes loaded no food 20 litres of water me the wife and the dog also not fitted gas yet oh and a full tank of fuel
> Came in at 3560
> I was expecting to have quite a bit spare. Only have 40kg left on rear axle. Not happy but shows the value of checking the weight



It occurs to me, that if the bikes can fit in rear garage you would be much better off.


----------



## Fragle (Jun 30, 2020)

colinmd said:


> It occurs to me, that if the bikes can fit in rear garage you would be much better off.


On this van it is not really a garage as such. I've checked and a folding electric will fit under beds and bring weight forward. and will help a bit but as we already have good Trek bikes its almost catch22 now. We are hoping to go touring for longer periods soon so upgrade to make sure we are ok seems the only way forward.

This is a prime example of a van that could very easily be overloaded.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 30, 2020)

Fragle said:


> On this van it is not really a garage as such. I've checked and a folding electric will fit under beds and bring weight forward. and will help a bit but as we already have good Trek bikes its almost catch22 now. We are hoping to go touring for longer periods soon so upgrade to make sure we are ok seems the only way forward.
> 
> This is a prime example of a van that could very easily be overloaded.




Give SvTech at Leyland a call *  01772 621800  * 

http://www.svtech.co.uk/ 


They will tell you what can and more importantly what cannot be done.

Have your V5C and tyre sizes / load ratings ready at hand as they will need this to give you the correct information, the advice is free of charge.


----------



## mfw (Jun 30, 2020)

I'd lose the bikes i take dog away and just walk everywhere with the dog dont know what they weigh but wont be that light


----------



## Fragle (Jun 30, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Give SvTech at Leyland a call *  01772 621800  *
> 
> http://www.svtech.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. All done today just got invoice through. £700 all in with VB air assist on rear. Tyres are ok to up to 3850 looks like an easy job and they send the part to fit. more importantly it ups the rear axle to 2250 so loads spare now thankfully.
Paper exercise would have given 3650 with all the restrictions and no real benefit as rear axle stays the same. just ordered twin gaslows now so all ready for the big tour


----------



## Eric Eke (Jun 30, 2020)

mark61 said:


> I'd go with tyre manufacturer too.
> I guess you are well below max GVW, and the sticker is for when fully loaded?


47 psi is very low wha is your GVW


----------



## in h (Jul 5, 2020)

Eric Eke said:


> 47 psi is very low wha is your GVW


The correct pressure for my motorhome's tyres is 52 front, 48 rear. Why do you think 47 is very low?


----------



## Eric Eke (Jul 5, 2020)

in h said:


> The correct pressure for my motorhome's tyres is 52 front, 48 rear. Why do you think 47 is very low?


Mine. Is 72 front 79 rear GVW  3500kgs. I'm class 1 Hgv 40 years retired now 47 psi just seems low soft means overheating but if that's recommended go with the manufacturer


----------



## in h (Jul 5, 2020)

The manufacturer?  Which one?
The manufacturer of the base vehicle? 
The manufacturer of the original tyres? The nanufacturer of the motorhome conversion? 
The manufacturer of the tyres currently fitted?
You can bet that each will have a different recommended pressure, none of which is related to the actual tyre loads of your vehicle. All of which is based on guesswork, with extra pressure in case you overload and a bit more in case you rarely check them.
There is a correct pressure, which depends on the tyre rating and the load. It won't be the same as any of the recommended pressures.


----------



## Eric Eke (Jul 5, 2020)

in h said:


> The manufacturer?  Which one?
> The manufacturer of the base vehicle?
> The manufacturer of the original tyres? The nanufacturer of the motorhome conversion?
> The manufacturer of the tyres currently fitted?
> ...


2 photos of tyres 1 shows 65psi motorhome Elddis 72 79 so I contacted conternental and said yes go with 72 79 2 picture take what you will I did look into it I'm not just a village idiot


----------



## in h (Jul 5, 2020)

So what is the axle load? Without that information, we know nothing. I (now) see the load rating: 105 seems quite low, so that tyre will need a fairly high pressure. 

And it's a CP tyre, not a C, so the heavier sidewalls mean it will need higher pressure to prevent overheating.


----------



## Eric Eke (Jul 5, 2020)

in h said:


> So what is the axle load? Without that information, we know nothing. I (now) see the load rating: 105 seems quite low, so that tyre will need a fairly high pressure.
> 
> And it's a CP tyre, not a C, so the heavier sidewalls mean it will need higher pressure to prevent overheating.


----------



## in h (Jul 5, 2020)

That's the chassis maximum, not the actual load. 

To find the load, you have to load up fully with everythung and fuel, water, passengers, then drive to a weighbridge and weigh each axle.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 5, 2020)

The 2 photos i`m looking at shows different figures to what is being quoted here.

Photo 1, Shows a load rating of 109 and not " 105 " with a maximum pressure of 69PSI and not " 65PSI " as  started in previous posts.

Photo 2, Shows it has a CP maximum pressure of 5.50 BAR with equates to 79.77PSI.


----------



## in h (Jul 5, 2020)

You're right:  I had misread the load rating on my phone: the picture was a lot smaller than on my computer.

109 is 1030 KG, and if that van was loaded to the limit, it would be at 1000KG, so the correct pressure would be 69 * 1030/1000 = 67psi.
For the front axle, it's 69 * 1030 / 925 = 62psi

But that's the correct pressure at max rated weight. We don't know the actual max weight on the axle, which may be higher or it may be lower.


----------



## QFour (Jul 5, 2020)

Fragle said:


> Thanks for the info. All done today just got invoice through. £700 all in with VB air assist on rear. Tyres are ok to up to 3850 looks like an easy job and they send the part to fit. more importantly it ups the rear axle to 2250 so loads spare now thankfully.
> Paper exercise would have given 3650 with all the restrictions and no real benefit as rear axle stays the same. just ordered twin gaslows now so all ready for the big tour



You could have ordered some lighter tanks Twin Gaslow bottles empty are 23Kg. Lithium battery 100Ah gives same output amps as TWO 100Ah batteries and weighs 15Kg instead of 30Kg ( 60 Kg for TWO ) so massive saving and they are getting cheaper. We have just bought a Carthago so don't have to worry about licence. It weighs 2900Kg as it stands in the showroom. So we have 600Kg payload. We don't carry a lot of junk round with us and we managed happily with a 3500Kg Pilote. Be interesting to see how much it weighs loaded.


----------



## in h (Jul 5, 2020)

QFour said:


> You could have ordered some lighter tanks Twin Gaslow bottles empty are 23Kg. Lithium battery 100Ah gives same output amps as TWO 100Ah batteries and weighs 15Kg instead of 30Kg ( 60 Kg for TWO ) so massive saving and they are getting cheaper. We have just bought a Carthago so don't have to worry about licence. It weighs 2900Kg as it stands in the showroom. So we have 600Kg payload. We don't carry a lot of junk round with us and we managed happily with a 3500Kg Pilote. Be interesting to see how much it weighs loaded.


That lot would have cost more than £700, and chances are that the batteries and gas lockers aren't behind the rear axle, so might not have helped significantly. 

When you say yours is 2900Kg as it stands in the showroom, is that what the sales leaflet says, or have you weighed it?


----------



## QFour (Jul 5, 2020)

in h said:


> That lot would have cost more than £700, and chances are that the batteries and gas lockers aren't behind the rear axle, so might not have helped significantly.
> 
> When you say yours is 2900Kg as it stands in the showroom, is that what the sales leaflet says, or have you weighed it?



It's been on the weighbridge. When we bought our Laika from the same company they gave us a ticket with the weight on. One of the first things I checked as we want to be under the 3500Kg limit.


----------



## Markd (Jul 5, 2020)

Winterskp said:


> We bought a used 2007 Hymer a-class on Merc 319 chassis, 3880 MIRO. After its first service I got it on a weighbridge empty, no overcab mattress or passenger, full diesel and Gas bottles, and the front axle was a few kg overweight! Fortunately I never got checked. It ran and handled beautifully.


So with two passengers front axle 150-200 kg over or does 'empty' include driver?


----------



## Markd (Jul 5, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Give SvTech at Leyland a call *  01772 621800  *
> 
> http://www.svtech.co.uk/
> 
> ...


And after that get John Ruffles of JR Consultancy to do the paperwork for you - £180 all in.


----------



## Fragle (Jul 7, 2020)

QFour said:


> You could have ordered some lighter tanks Twin Gaslow bottles empty are 23Kg. Lithium battery 100Ah gives same output amps as TWO 100Ah batteries and weighs 15Kg instead of 30Kg ( 60 Kg for TWO ) so massive saving and they are getting cheaper. We have just bought a Carthago so don't have to worry about licence. It weighs 2900Kg as it stands in the showroom. So we have 600Kg payload. We don't carry a lot of junk round with us and we managed happily with a 3500Kg Pilote. Be interesting to see how much it weighs loaded.


Yes we could have got lighter bottles and did look. But once we uprated to 3850 we now have enough spare load and twin gaslows had great price they are positioned mid axles as well
Interesting on your weight our van should have had 500kg payload where did that all go.  I'll be taking our van to weight check again when we can don’t expect any problem now


----------



## colinm (Jul 7, 2020)

Fragle said:


> Yes we could have got lighter bottles and did look. But once we uprated to 3850 we now have enough spare load and twin gaslows had great price they are positioned mid axles as well
> Interesting on your weight our van should have had 500kg payload where did that all go.  I'll be taking our van to weight check again when we can don’t expect any problem now


A few things catch people out. Firstly any extra's above basic spec reduce payload, then there is always a +/- 5% tolerance on built weight, some manufacturers are always +5% which is suspicious, also people often underestimate just how much weight all those 'bits and bobs' add up to. I suspect when you are fully loaded and on the road with enough water to 'wildcamp' you will be getting up closer to max, but should be workable.


----------

